# Mozart's Piano Concerto no. 26, 'Coronation'



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sometimes not quite as highly regarded as the other late piano concertos, but what do you think?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I prefer No. 27 from the late ones , No. 17 is my overall favourite though.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Certainly number 26 is not as profound as other late concertos. But then did Mozart have to write a staggering masterpiece every time? You only have to compare no 26 with, say, the concertos of Hummel or J C Bach to see it was written by a greater master.


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

I understand that 26 and 27 were written in similar circumstances to the last three symphonies, kinda making them a pair. It is strange therefore that - in my view - 27 is his greatest piano concerto whereas 26 is forgettable.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BoggyB said:


> I understand that 26 and 27 were written in similar circumstances to the last three symphonies, kinda making them a pair. It is strange therefore that - in my view - 27 is his greatest piano concerto whereas 26 is forgettable.


So many people so many opinions.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone care to recommend a recording of 26?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr Johnson said:


> Anyone care to recommend a recording of 26?


Murray Perahia .:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Murray Perahia .:tiphat:


Thanks.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr Johnson said:


> Thanks.


No problem, another very fine one is Anda, I don't know if it's on spotify, but if you can give it a try .


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I like the one by Claudio Abbado with the Vienna Philharmonic, Maria João Pires on piano. (DG 437 529-2) Why? I don't know. I'm no expert but I like what I hear.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

For a very beautiful performance Perahia

For something a bit more muscular Brendel.

Derek Han also good

And don't forget Robert Casadesus


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I personally consider no. 26 superior to 25 and 21, not that those are bad either.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

The Mozart Piano Concertos are among my many favorite examples of classical music. It is difficult, if not impossible for me to select one or two favorites, as I very much like all of them except perhaps the very earliest couple.
Because I am so crazy about the Mozart Piano Concertos, I have multiple recordings of all of them..
Regarding No. 26, my recommendations would be any of these - Casadesus, Perahia, or Curzon.


----------

